# Powermatic 80 experience



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello all! Hope you are doing well.

I am on the lookout for my second Tissot purchase (my first was the PR 100 auto on leather). I am looking for a tough watch for everyday wear and I have narrowed it down to the PRC 200 with the Powermatic 80 movement.

Since it will be my everyday watch, I am looking for a durable watch with a robust movement like the ETA 2824-2 on my PR 100.

If anyone has experience with the Powermatic 80 movement please let me know how the performance and reliability is.

Thanks in advance.

Kind regards.

Pics from the Tissot website:


----------



## Tiberius1 (Nov 6, 2016)

hi..i was impressed with what i read about this powermatic 80,a modified eta 2824...and i ordered a prs 516 powermatic 80...with leather strap..i did not like it personally and send it back...the strap looked cheap...the second hand does not move so smooth because the beat was reduced to 3 hz,from 4hz,it moves a bit like a quartz,you know with small ,,brakes"... its a good movement but for me was not,or did not have the ,,wow" factor that i aspect-ed...
and i bought the older prs 516 automatic with eta 2836-2,with stainless steel bracelet...


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

^Thanks for the reply!

Do you know how accurate the movement is?


----------



## Tiberius1 (Nov 6, 2016)

no..only what i read from other users of this site,and other sites,and they said its pretty accurate..any way if you are looking for strict accuracy,like cosc for ex,any eta movement can be adjusted my a good watchmaker,but it can take up to a week,to get it cosc specification,and as you aspect,will cost you...i send my one back the next day to the retailer,and swap with the older version,and get a refund of the price difference...
the best way man,is to go to a shop and see it first,then order on line if cheaper...


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Any P80 can be regulated within COSC rates.

The 21600 vs 28800 is a non-issue really...


----------



## Tugboat1980 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have the Luxury Auto with the Powermatic 80 and I love it. It's essentially a souped up 2824-2 so it'll be as durable and reliable as one of those. I have the non chronometer version and except for one time (had it demagnetized and it was fine afterwards) it's kept great time, within COSC specs. I love the long power reserve as well. Yes a slightly higher beat rate would be nice but it really is a non issue. It's far smoother than quartz and 3hz still is a fairly high beat rate. If 3hz is good enough for A. Lange & Sohne it should be good enough for you. Where else can you get a watch with 80 hr power reserve and a freesprung adjustable mass balance wheel for anywhere near the price (excluding other Swatch brands that use the same movement)?


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

^Thanks for the reply. You are right. I am yet to see such affordable offerings from an established Swiss brand. On another note, I think the Powermatic 80 is a lot tougher to fake? I am thinking of buying the watch from a non-AD confidently.

Kind regards.


----------



## Tugboat1980 (Jan 5, 2014)

It could be easy to fake the look but not the functionality. No way a regular 2824 keeps ticking for that long.


----------



## BruceE (Jan 14, 2015)

My Luxury Auto P80 COSC is now two years old. It still runs +2 to +3 seconds per day, and is great. I don't really notice the lower rate on the second hand. It gets frequent wrist time along with my Hamilton Khaki H-10 based watch, which has a similar movement to the P80. It currently beats out my Tissot, running +0.8 seconds/day.


----------



## Lunar Watch Club (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm also considering buying the Tissot Powermatic 80
http://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0864071603100.html

I couldn't find enough reviews on the movement, so still a bit nervous.


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

I am thinking of taking the plunge and getting it. Yes the beat rate is lower, and the second hand would not be as smooth as you'd expect. But probably one plus of the lower beat rate is that the wear on the mechanism would be a bit lower, and the watch could go (perhaps) without service for longer stretches of time.

To conclude, I think a Swiss made movement with eighty hour power reserve for the price (less than 500 USD grey market is simply amazing).


----------



## Dan_957 (Jul 24, 2014)

I also have the Luxury Auto COSC, and have had it a little over two years. It has run to spec since I got it, no more than +/- 3 seconds or less, and it has been worn and wound hundreds of times. The only issue I've ever had was a month or so ago I noticed the hacking second not stopping instantly when crown was pulled to position II, but A.) it only happened when I let the rotor wind it from empty reserve as opposed to hand winding (only pattern I could notice anyhow), and B.) it is so minute an issue I didn't care and didn't want to have the case opened nor have to mail the watch and potentially get a less accurate movement back. I will service it when it loses accuracy.

I can also relate that my friends 3-hand Pan Europe has the Powermatic 80 movement and his movement runs equally accurate as my COSC one despite lacking the certificate. Overall, a great movement.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry I'm so late. I have a couple of P80s and have never had any problems with either of them.


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! Much appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

Good feedback to hear. Waiting on a Couturier Powermatic 80 to show up for my wife's Bday/Xmas gift.


----------



## djgpark (Nov 22, 2013)

I was considering this watch as well and saw this review:

Tissot Luxury Automatic Powermatic 80 Review - worn&wound

Hope this helps!


----------



## mountbatten (Aug 19, 2013)

I had one of these a while back. Ran about 5 seconds fast per day. I bought it because I was impressed with such a fantastic power reserve for such a low price. It's a great piece to get your feet wet in the world of Swiss watches.


----------



## Tineen (Feb 15, 2014)

I've got the Seastar Powermatic 80 and it's within COSC specs, gaining 4 secs a day. The power reserve is excellent and really useful if you often rotate watches. I can take this off on a Friday evening and it'll still be ticking away on a Monday morning. Well worth considering.


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bringing this thread back from the dead. Has anyone serviced one of these P80 movements? Will an independent watchmaker be able to service these? Please share your experiences if you can!


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

My seastar 100 pm 80 took a dump. Won't do a thing. Was told watchmaker has to have a swatch account to service it. I sent mine backto swatch today and was qouted 56-250 depending on if it needs the full service.

mine is only 2 years old. Very disappointed in the watch.


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

vizsladog said:


> My seastar 100 pm 80 took a dump. Won't do a thing. Was told watchmaker has to have a swatch account to service it. I sent mine backto swatch today and was qouted 56-250 depending on if it needs the full service.
> 
> mine is only 2 years old. Very disappointed in the watch.


Yes, I read your post. Sad to hear that. Keep us posted with updates about your next step.


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

i sent mine back to tissot for repair. Worsrt case it looks like a full 3 hand auto service is 160.00. I sent a note explaining how i was disappointed and i felt they messed up by slowing down the 2824-2 to get the power reserve,


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

vizsladog said:


> I sent a note explaining how i was disappointed and i felt they messed up by slowing down the 2824-2 to get the power reserve,


No offense, but do you really think someone will care about your disappointment ... ?

They'll say "Thank you for your message, and rest assured that blahblahblah customer experience blahblah / we're deeply sorry blahblah / but it's 160, Sir."


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Deli said:


> They'll say "Thank you for your message, and rest assured that blahblahblah customer experience blahblah / we're deeply sorry blahblah / but it's 160, Sir."


Well it's a Instagram world...do a ritual destruction at their service centre door.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

I've had the open heart rose gold with brown strap Powermatic 80 for a few years. Bullet proof watch...tells great time...keeps ticking forever. Really like it.


----------

